# first cast



## hippi (Nov 23, 2019)

This is my first try at making blanks I used alumilite clear slow, I am making this one for Mr Buddy Guy he has a yellow pockadot guitar, whitch we are going to see jan 23 2020 at Buddy Guy Legions along with Lil Ed making one for Lil ED also


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks Hippi, I don't know or have much to say about your blank, but I really did enjoy the video. Now, I'll have to see if I can find more of it, it would be nice to have a CD of his music for when I'm in the truck crusin'.

Len


----------



## Dieseldoc (Nov 23, 2019)

Be interesting see it turned, make sure you show us.


----------

